# Brutes



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

seems like the first bike got through a little easier. it seemed to have a bit more clearance.


----------

